# Could you be trusted with the Ring?



## elf_queen (Nov 17, 2003)

Could you be trusted with the ring? Not me, that's for sure. I'm way too power hungry. And when I say that I mean that if someone offered it to me I would take it in a second, not the "take it away it can't be trusted with me" kind of power hungry.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 17, 2003)

I wouldnt touch it for all the power in the world  

Seriously, i would take it if i had to, but i wouldnt want to, id hate the thing. Id rather be an Aragorn type figure. . .


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 17, 2003)

No.I am a man,and I know the Ring would seduce me!!!!I know that I will not resist the ONE!!Nobody can(except for Aragorn of course  )
So,I don't won't it


----------



## Gandalf White (Nov 17, 2003)

I really don't know. Perhaps for a time, but if I had to go through what Frodo did I wouldn't have made it.

Gil-galad: It wasn't just Aragorn. Faramir managed to resist it as well.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey (Nov 17, 2003)

I've dreamed of the Ring twice, and what would happen were It in my possession. Each time was so horrible, I woke myself up in under a minute.


----------



## Snaga (Nov 17, 2003)

I could be trusted with it. I would give it back to its rightful owner.


----------



## Rhiannon (Nov 17, 2003)

No. Nope nope nope nope. Not happening. I think I could be trusted not to take over the world- I'd be primarily interested in avoiding obnoxious relations, like Bilbo was. But you do _not_ want me taking the Object of Ultimate Evil on the Quest to Destroy It and Save Middle Earth. First sign of trouble I would toss it to the nearest orc (Snaga!) and run for the hills.

That's provided the other members of the company didn't push me off a cliff first to shut up all my whining.

<edit> Heehee. I put 'Multiple' instead of 'Ultimate'. I have _no idea_ where that slip came from...


----------



## Snaga (Nov 17, 2003)

Score! I get the ring!


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes and no. 

Yes, I'm too naive to be corrupted.
No, I'm too naive to not realize that Boromir really didn't want to just look at the ring for a moment and wouldn't really give it right back a minute later, after he'd polished it for me.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *I really don't know. Perhaps for a time, but if I had to go through what Frodo did I wouldn't have made it.
> 
> Gil-galad: It wasn't just Aragorn. Faramir managed to resist it as well. *


Ok Faramir too,it doesn't matter!The question is that almost(99%) of us will not be able to resist the One.


----------



## celebdraug (Nov 18, 2003)

i wouldnt want it, but if it fell into my hands i would probably use that ring!


----------



## ely (Nov 18, 2003)

GIVE IT TO ME NOW!!! I'll take good care of it! I'll keep it safe! I'll let nobody touch it! Keep your dirty hands off my preciousss!!!  

What's the point of going to the long dangerous journey to destroy the Ring anyway, if I'm 126% sure that I wouldn't survive it... 

But the journey is one thing... I've been thinking about it... If I was already at Mount Doom, and I was given the Ring for the first time, would I have the strength to toss it in? If I knew how powerful it is... And, of course, provided that if I keep it, I'll reach my home safely without having to go through Mordor and be captured and killed...


----------



## Arebeth (Nov 18, 2003)

I love power...I love power...I love power...I love power...I love power...I love power...I love power...I love power...I...

Ahem. 

GIVE IT TO ME!!!


----------



## Kelonus (Nov 18, 2003)

You could trust me with the ring, but the ring may change me evil, even if I didnt want to be. Look what happened to Frodo. He was changing.


----------



## Kahmûl (Nov 18, 2003)

I would never be able to be trusted with the ring because I'd want to use it's power to much.


----------



## kohaku (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmm, I'm extremely ambitious, but I've never really desired any type of power over people. I wonder if the ring would bring out something in me that I am unaware of, or if I really could be trusted with it.


----------



## WizardMagus (Nov 22, 2003)

I'd take the Ring in an instant. And then I'd put it on, and conquer the world. It's not that the Ring would tempt me, not at all. It's that I would let it have me, in order to gain its powers.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 22, 2003)

So you couldnt be trusted then


----------



## WizardMagus (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes, trusting me would be a horrible idea.


----------



## Phenix (Nov 22, 2003)

GIVE IT TO ME!!!!

I would take the ring, put it on, turn invisible and kill everyone and everything I don't like so no I don't think I could be trusted


----------



## vvff (Nov 22, 2003)

Hey, Tolkien makes it very clear that it is impossible for anyone(elf, maia, man, whatever) to resist the power of the ring for any extended period of time. Even when he first recieved it, Frodo (who was one of those with the most resistance) was not able to cast it into the fire in an attempt to destroy it... Kinda makes things plain.


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Nov 23, 2003)

I am human, and no matter how much time I spend, trying to get naive enough to believe in all the fair ideals, it would be a lie if I told you I could be trusted with it. Objectively, seen from here, I would not want the Ring, but if I was put in a situation where I had the choice, take it or leave it. I would most certainly take it put it too whatever use I find good.

Måns


----------



## Helcaraxë (Nov 25, 2003)

I might be able to resist the ring for a time....I have an indomitable will. But perhaps that would be my undoing. The ring builds upon qualities already present in the bearer. So, I think my strong resistence would eventually cause me to believe that I could use the ring for good, and then I would give in. Then I would become mightier than the storm and the the lighting! More terrible than....! No....NOO!! I WILL NOT GIVE IN!!!!!THE RING SHALL NOT HAVE DOMINION!!!!!!


--MB


----------



## Theoden_king (Nov 26, 2003)

I would take the ring, but I would feign that I could be trusted, then when no one was looking I would slip it on and leave to become a dark lord and rule Middle-Earth. (ending with my horrible demise and eternal servitude to Sauron)


----------



## 33Peregrin (Nov 26, 2003)

I have no idea if I would be able too.... I do not know what the temptation would be like! I know I like to control people, and how power hungry I am when I write rules for people while they watch LOTR..... 

Maybe it would depend on whether or not I'd read LOTR. Are you allowed to have the knowledge that LOTR gives you when you are tempted? 
If I had read the book, then I would be able to say no in a Faramir and Galadriel way at first, but only because that's what I'd need to do to be considered a really good character. If I was around it too long, I think I might succumb to it's power.
If I hadn't read the book, I might have to go Boromir style. If the ring was really so tempting, I probably would have taken it. There are so many little things that tempt me and take me every day!

If I had been in Frodo's position, I know I would never survived the journey, and I would never get even close to resisting it as he did. It was Frodo, who had just the right amount of resilience to the ring to do as he did.


----------



## Mouth of Sauron (Dec 1, 2003)

I think my username says it all. Like Snaga1, I'd bring the Ring to Sauron, in the hopes that I would be suitably rewarded.


----------



## Hikaru (Dec 1, 2003)

I answered "No".
I'm too easily distracted (I have ADD )
I identify with Tom Bombadil here....I would probably lose it or throw it away when something more interesting caught my attention.


----------



## Turin (Dec 1, 2003)

I think I could actually be trusted with the ring, not that I'd want it, but I think that I wouldn't be easily corrupted by it.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Dec 2, 2003)

Make split level condo in Druadan Forest!

Keep out nasty horsemen! 

Pukel men forever!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 3, 2003)

Very elloquently stated. . .you're obviously a writer by trade.


----------



## Rangerdave (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elf_queen _
> *Could you be trusted with the ring?*



Me! With the One Ring!
Hahahahahahaha!


I can't even be trusted to remember what day to take the garbage out.

RD


----------



## FoolOfATook (Dec 3, 2003)

If I say no, will the Valar forgive my rebellion and allow me to return to Valinor?

Otherwise, my answer is no, I can't be trusted, but give it to me anyway.

I promise I'll destory it... 


eventually...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *If I say no, will the Valar forgive my rebellion and allow me to return to Valinor?
> 
> Otherwise, my answer is no, I can't be trusted, but give it to me anyway.
> ...




...................eventually,cause I will be following you,secretely to take it and to possess it forever


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 4, 2003)

So now Gil-Gilad is Gollum. . .and FoaT is GALADRIEL!


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 4, 2003)

Gil-Gollum?

I could be trusted with the One Ring!





And Arthedain would rise again....


----------



## Elfarmari (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *Seriously, i would take it if i had to, but i wouldnt want to, id hate the thing. Id rather be an Aragorn type figure. . . *


I completely agree. If I had to take it, I think I could be trusted to do my honest best to destroy it, but I wouldn't willingly choose to.


----------



## The PETER (Dec 6, 2003)

There's only one person in Middle-Earth who can resist the One Ring: Tom Bombadill. Clearly, the Ring had no power over him, he could see Frodo, and it didn't turn him invisible. So, as far as I know, that's the only person who has a willpower strong enough to resist its power.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 6, 2003)

I am not quite sure Tom Bombadil was able to resist the ring.....


----------



## laurelindorenan (Dec 7, 2003)

I could not trust myself to be trusted with the ring. Obviously everyone would like to think that they could be, but I think most people know deep down that they do not have that kind of will power.

Gil-Galad, didnt it say that Tom Bombadil would look upon the ring as a mere trinket? Was that not one of the reasons it could not be given to him, because he would ignore and maybe give it away or lose it? It obviously had no effect on him when he held it, and was not fooled by it, so I dont think that even if he had possesion of it the ring was strong enough to overpower his will.

Obviously, Faramir and Aragorn were both able to resist the allure of the Ring, but if they had possesed it for a long time,(being only men, after all) I am not sure they would be able to resist either. I think that one other person could also resist it: Gandalf, though Saruman, the most powerful wizard did fall under its master, so I am not sure about Gandalf either.


----------



## Manwe (Dec 9, 2003)

I would take it!!Then I would rule Middle Earth!!!ME!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 10, 2003)

Here comes the question :"What was Tom Bombadil?"
If we assume that he was a Maia it would be possible not to resist it.That would have happened if he had had the ring for a short period.

This question is very interesting.Could Tom Bombadil have resisted the One Ring?
I would say it depends on what was Tom Bombadil


----------



## The PETER (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Here comes the question :"What was Tom Bombadil?"
> If we assume that he was a Maia it would be possible not to resist it.That would have happened if he had had the ring for a short period.
> 
> ...



Well, nah, whatever he was he wasn't affected by its power. Although that doesn't mean that if he's a Maia no Maia will be affected. So if we follow that theory he's not a Maia. However, I don't believe in that theory, I believe he is the same thing that Ungoliant once was.


----------



## Illuvatar (Dec 31, 2003)

Even if I kept it with the best intentions, the ring would definitely corrupt me, like it corrupted everyone else it came into contact with.


----------



## felagund (Dec 31, 2003)

i probably would be able to take it abd THE PETER i agree on ur theory of tombombadil i think he was like what ungoliant was.


----------



## Persephone (Jan 1, 2004)

I would have sold it or pawned it. So no, I would not be a good keeper for the ONE RING.


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 1, 2004)

I hunger for power. The one ring would be my ideal X-mass gift. Id use it in the right way.The way Gandalf or Galadriel would have used it. Not to make myself invisible but really take advantageof its powers.Then I would be the ruler of ME. At first, I'd be a good and kindly ruler.As the years went by though, I think i would become more and more evil. Saermegil the Black. Melko reborn (again). The next alliance would be against me.Ill be defeated or, more hopefully, i'll reign supreme until the end of Arda.


----------



## Kiroshar (Jan 3, 2004)

Do not tempt me further! You see, I would want nothing other than to do good with this ring ....

As far as Aragorn and Faramir go, neither ever really had the ring in his own possession to be tempted with. They never did have to bear the burden and resist the power of the One Ring that Frodo had to endure over his journey. 

It is debatable if each of them, given the time and possession of the ring, would have faltered.


----------



## Hikaru (Jan 6, 2004)

Kiroshar said:


> Do not tempt me further! You see, I would want nothing other than to do good with this ring ....
> 
> As far as Aragorn and Faramir go, neither ever really had the ring in his own possession to be tempted with. They never did have to bear the burden and resist the power of the One Ring that Frodo had to endure over his journey.
> 
> It is debatable if each of them, given the time and possession of the ring, would have faltered.


Interesting that you mention this about Faramir...just last night I was re-reading the part in TTT where Faramir says that he would not take the Ring even if he found it lying by the side of the road. He could have taken it from the Hobbits without even breaking a sweat and he chose not to. That says a LOT for his integrity. However, the Ring is inevitably corrupting, so if he did take it he might fail as well.


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 6, 2004)

Tolkien intended the Ring to be an allegory of Sin itself, seeing as we all have Original Sin, therefore every single one of us should therefore fall under the dominion of the One Ring. So, I would indeed say: GIVE IT TO ME NOW!!!

However, I'm not a real person, remember? I am Úlairi, servant of the Ring, so, I don't really know the difference!


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 6, 2004)

Hikaru said:


> Interesting that you mention this about Faramir...just last night I was re-reading the part in TTT where Faramir says that he would not take the Ring even if he found it lying by the side of the road. He could have taken it from the Hobbits without even breaking a sweat and he chose not to. That says a LOT for his integrity. However, the Ring is inevitably corrupting, so if he did take it he might fail as well.



And that's why I love Faramir. He's brave, noble, honorable, but he also knows his limitations. 'Do not name this thing aloud', he says. 'I do not want to see it,' he says. He's effectively saying 'Get thee behind me!' I love his strength of character.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 7, 2004)

To quote The Apostle Paul:

"Beware when you think you stand firm, lest you fall."

Another from the bible:

"Pride comes before a fall."

It's our nature to fail & sucumb to evil, so nobody could resist the pull regardless of what they might think.......


----------



## Hikaru (Jan 7, 2004)

Bucky said:


> To quote The Apostle Paul:
> 
> "Beware when you think you stand firm, lest you fall."
> 
> ...



I'm not Christian so I don't believe this..but Tolkien definitely was, so he most
likely would have agreed with you. Faramir was smart enough not to take the ring as it probably would corrupt even him.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't think believing that particular phrase has anything to do with being a Christian or not. That's genetic falacy (Hugs her logic book she keeps hidden away with all the big names for logical falacies. . .) . I think plenty of non-Christians probably believe this or something like to it. . .therefore, you really can't disbelieve it just because you are not a Christian. You have to have another reason. Like that pride is good or that it isn't logically followed or often followed by falls.


----------



## Sarde (Jan 11, 2004)

Definitely not. Though I do not crave world dominion, I would probably use it to boss all my friends around.


----------



## Elessar II (Jan 11, 2004)

Once I had learned of all the power and evil wound up in the ring, I think I would too wary of it to try it on. Thus, I think I could be trusted with it for a short time, similar to Sam's time with the ring.


----------

